# XBOX 360 Live.



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

SWMBO is nipping my head about online gaming but I do not have a clue on how to set up my 360 for online play. I am obviously connected to the Internet, but i do not know what i need to connect to the XBOX, wireless routers etc?????? What the **** is an ethernet cable and do i need one??? I am totally stumped.

Any advice on what i would need to get would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers guys,
Scotty.


----------



## Mr Face Jr (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok well first of all is do u want a wire connected to ur router or want it wirelessly??
If you want it wirelees u need to buy this (Xbox 360 wireless adapter) send me a pm when you have made your choice.

Jface


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Xbox --> ethernet cable (should be in the box already if a Premium (one with hard drive)) --> modem/router, job done.

Once you connect to the Live servers, you'll need to log in - if you already have a Passport account, you're laughing.
After that, you can buy Live credit, or put in your card details, to upgrade to Gold status from Silver.
With the latter, you can download stuff and browse Live content, but to partake in online matches, you need to have Gold membership.

Plenty of this info on www.xbox.com


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i'm gonna follow this thread..!

my modem is a cheapy USB one that came with our internet deal
and so i can't connect the ethernet cable supplied straight to the modem - instead it has to go through the computer, and it's a bloody pain :wall:


----------

